# Retired dogs - what do you do with yours?



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Just curious about what others have done with their dog(s) after their dog retired.

What does 'retired' mean to you? 

What kind of work were you doing with your dog and what do you do now? Did you retire from one sport and move to another one? Continue to work your dog, just not as much? 

For me, my Malinois has been retired from schutzhund (and returned to work to try again a few times) since he was about three, when an injury (never really could pinpoint what) made bitework a problem. Since then, I've done a bunch fun things with him, some competitive, some just for shits and giggles - CKC obedience, dock diving, agility, and lately, mushing. He's ten now, and still going strong, though starting to show his age a bit. 

My Dutchie, I'm feeling a little guilty about doing so little training with her the last couple of years. I blew out my knee three years ago, and it was months before I was able to train, and by then, I just didn't bother. So now she's six, and just a pet and less than enthusiastic sled dog. Thinking I need to step it up and not completely waste all that potential.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Sasha is going on 10 now as well. She was a FR 2 Ring dog before I had to retire her due to injuries at 6.5. Mostly she just hangs out with the family and backyard watching for squirrels and rabbits. I take her to the training field the odd time to break in new decoys with easy on the body exercises like defense of handler and object guards, as well as have new handlers learn OB exercises with her. She was doing short sends both on the suit and IPO sleeve to train new decoys. But it isn't worth it to me anymore now to do that with her as even in her old age she doesn't care about self preservation. Really have to watch her food too now since she doesn't get as much activity she is easily tubby if she overeats in the least bit. She is on about a 1/3 of the diet as my current comp dog who is her son.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Any issues with her being left behind when you train with your younger dog?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> Any issues with her being left behind when you train with your younger dog?


Nah she just follows the kids and Chantal around the house begging for food. She got to bite today did an object guard exercise. So she is a very happy girl!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

I do nosework with my retired military dog. I imprinted her on the nosework odors when I got her home and started working her right away. She has some hip / back problems so no bite work anymore. Mostly she protects the house from terrorist squirrels and DTD salesmen.

She's pretty happy hanging out on the couch most of the time. I exercise her daily and we do nosework at least 3 times a week.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thunder will be 12 in January and his rear legs are about done. Little muscle tone left. 

He earned his CDX, Schutzhund III, HT (herding), TT, CGC and was also my SAR dog. HRD, boat work, article search and live find. 

He now spends the day laying in the sun and chewing on his Kong. 

All I do is have him bring me the kong and give me a clean out. If he is up to it he will bark for more or if he's not having his best day he just sits and waits for me to give him an OK when he gets the Kong back then it's back to the sunny part of the yard. 

Of course he still gets lots of belly rubs throughout the day.

Trooper has always been more of a well trained pet and at 8+ he still acts like a goofy court jester. 

Thunder and Trooper both would lay in the grass under command while I worked the other one.

If I bring Trooper out of the yard by himself Thunder would just lay by the fence and wait.

When I brought Thunder out by himself Trooper would scream like a little girl thus keeping one in a down near where I worked the other. That was a trained command and they held it with no problem.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

dejas vous post ... remember this being discussed a few years back

don't know if i related this story so sorry if it seems redundant

i don't really think dogs have any concept of 'retirement', per se. that's pretty much what we humans do 

- i went thru a rehoming process for a 9yr old MWD (patrol/EDD) DS. Was a kennel crazy typical DS named Kuuf, nicknamed "Goof". decided for some canine reason it didn't care to detect any more and it was de-certified and declared excess property ... aka "retired" 
- spent a few weeks with our base chaplain who adopted it and it became a family pet. no major transition problems.

i think one of the best qualities of dogs is how they adapt to new environments and situations. this was a high drive dog who liked to bite hard but it was fine in its new environment

actually when i retired from the Navy i didn't retire too much. just did different things but on my own time instead of on 'Uncle's' //lol//

find out what they need and what they like; balance both and you'll rarely go wrong


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

All of my retired PSDs come home with me. Their OB and bitework is maintained and the wife is transferred to be the primary handler as they will be PP dogs while I am away at work or in the woods. They do eventually submit to a cushy home life but we don't allow them to totally veg out. I put too much work into them to allow that and it's a good feeling knowing the family is safe while I'm away. They now grace our living room in a shrine built for them. My current dog will go the same route.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

"They now grace our living room in a shrine built for them." 
Nice.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

Howard Knauf said:


> They now grace our living room in a shrine built for them. My current dog will go the same route.


I do the same Howard. It's nice to see them once in awhile. I don't have a shrine, but their boxes are around with their pictures and tags on them.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Mine transition down. Trailing work is the hardest so when they can't do that, then I transition them from primary trailing to primary cadaver. When they can't do cadaver then they transition to house pets. But cadaver is low impact and most of my dogs can do that for years after I retire them from trailing work. By the time they can't do cadaver work, then its normally a short time to the grave usually 1-2 years after they get fully retired.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

David Winners said:


> I do the same Howard. It's nice to see them once in awhile. I don't have a shrine, but their boxes are around with their pictures and tags on them.


 I walk by my boys dozens of times every day. At least twice a day I take a moment to visit with them. They were my boys and my partners for years and even though it makes me sad I do it out of respect for their commitment to me and the family. I talk about them regularly in K9 training which reminds me of the things they taught me in my early years and the mistakes I made that they had forgiven me for.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

I have never had the same kind of bond, friendship, partnership, love... for a dog like I have my working dogs. They really do get inside your head and heart, and they love us in spite of ourselves.


----------

